# horseman pouters



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm just getting my first homers together, trap training but no flying till spring.
I've been reading about the use of pouters with homers and I'm fascinated. Do you just train the pouters with the homers and they naturally do what they do or is there more training involved for the pouters? Do only the cockbirds "work"?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

No the hens work also but itis a little harder to breed a good hen to work the cocks well. If shes smart she will mate with the cock and then take off for home so the cock will follow her, hope this helps


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

doveone52 said:


> I'm just getting my first homers together, trap training but no flying till spring.
> I've been reading about the use of pouters with homers and I'm fascinated. Do you just train the pouters with the homers and they naturally do what they do or is there more training involved for the pouters? Do only the cockbirds "work"?


well you can train with your homers to fly and get them use to flying. if you want them to pull birds in you have to steam them up, lock them up and make them want to mate badly. 
if you don't do that they will just mess with you homer all day


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you guys! That does help!


----------

